# Knoxy's Rockstar tut.



## knoxydoll (Jul 4, 2007)

So I'm having a really bad mu day. Doing things backwards and the wrong way round. So of course I decide to do the tut for my Rockstar look. Cause that's logical.
So I warn you that I put the silver to far up and the teal to far down. 
My cheeks turned out awesome.

*Based off my Rockstar Look:*







*what you need : *






Brushes: 

- An eyeshadow brush (I use MK and Elf)
- A powder brush (I use MK)
- A blush brush (I use MK)
- A crease brush (I use ELF Defining eye brush or DEB)
- A lash/brow brush (I use ELF)
- A liner brush (I use UD)
- A mascara wand


































Products :

- Foundation (I use a custom mix)
- Concealer (If needed)
- Powder (If needed)

- Hot Pink Blush (Lancome blush subtil in Cosmopolitan Pink)
- Gold e/s or bronzer (Inglot e/s #064)

- Primer (UDPP)
- Black Mascara (I use Rimmel)
- Black e/l (MAC Blacktrack f/l)
- Dark Teal e/s (Inglot #69)
- Light Teal e/s (Inglot #924)
- Black matte e/s (Inglot #980)
- True Silve e/s (Inglot #038)
- Light/Medium Purple e/s (Inglot #935)
- Highlight e/s (Inglot #045)

- Some very high shine gloss (Gloss from CG Longlasting lipstick)

-----------
-----------
* Step 1 : Face *

Start off with a clean moisturized face.






Take your concealer and hid any imperfections (I skipped this step)
Then take your foundation and apply it all over your face to even out your skin tone.
This is what my custom foundation looks like before I mix it together.






Apply it to your face with clean fingers, cleans brushes, or a sponge.
Done.






Take your *hot pink blush* and swipe it with the powder brush three times (up, down, up).
Apply lightly to your cheeks.











Tap your blush brush into the *gold e/s *once. 
Swipe in the hollows of your cheeks.





Blend everything well.






Face is done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------
---------

*Step 2 : Everything else since I suck at doing mu today lol *

Take your *primer* and prime your eyes.






Take your e/s brush and load it up with *Silver e/s*. 
Apply it all over the lid and just above the crease (I put mine up to far but am far to lazy to restart everything)











Take your DEB and a small amount of *Black e/s*.
Blend this into the crease.






Take your DEB again and a small amount of the *Purple e/s*.
Blend this into the inner crease.






Now take some *gloss* and put it on the back of your hand.






Load your DEB with *Dark Teal e/s* and dip it in some gloss.
Line your lowerlash line with it. 






Take your wonder brush and go over the teal with the *dark teal e/s* and then the *light teal e/s*
Try to not put as much as me on... it goes down way to far.






*Mascara* time. I told you before I did this in a weird order.











Take  your liner brush and dip it in your *Blacktrack f/l*.
Line your upper lashline and the oustide corner of your lower lashline.











Done.






Take your e/s brush and grab some of your *highlight colour.*
Blend it from your eyebrows down.






Clean up the under eye area from fallout.






Now make sure your lips are free from stray foundation.
Grab *super extra shiny lip gloss*. Go a little crazy.






You now are a rockstar. Or well in my case only half.













Enjoy. Any questions, comments, or other crazy nonsense is always welcomed.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 4, 2007)

def like the teal under the eyes..cool


----------



## lipshock (Jul 4, 2007)

The teal on the lower lashline really makes the whole look stand out.  Very pretty!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 5, 2007)

Love the teal especially- thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## JCBean (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow-that teal is fantastic!!! I love it.... You look fab


----------



## breathless (Jul 5, 2007)

fantastic! thanks sooooooo much!


----------



## triccc (Jul 5, 2007)

so cute! thanks!


----------



## aeryss (Jul 5, 2007)

nice tut on a very expressive look


----------



## ShexyKristin (Jul 6, 2007)

Where did you get that huge palette of eyeshadow?


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShexyKristin* 

 
_Where did you get that huge palette of eyeshadow?_

 
It's an Inglot 16 shadow palette and is refillable and you can choose whatever colours you want.


----------



## ShexyKristin (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_It's an Inglot 16 shadow palette and is refillable and you can choose whatever colours you want._

 
So what store would you get that from? I love it!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShexyKristin* 

 
_So what store would you get that from? I love it!_

 
Inglot... it's a cosmetic company from Poland. They don't have very many store (if any) in the states, and only a few in Canada.


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

very nice<3


----------



## KAIA (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm OBSSESED with this look LOL . I love it!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks a lot for posting this hottness!!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 17, 2007)

oooooh!! this is SO sexy!  i actually really like how you were generous with the turquoise underneath -- it looks totally hot.  and i agree, your cheeks do look fabulous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how did you discover your custom blend?  was it just trial and error?  or is there a "science" behind it?  i have a zillion different foundations sitting around on my vanity because i've never found one that was compeletly perfect.  i never thought of mixing some of them together...love the idea...but i wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_oooooh!! this is SO sexy!  i actually really like how you were generous with the turquoise underneath -- it looks totally hot.  and i agree, your cheeks do look fabulous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how did you discover your custom blend?  was it just trial and error?  or is there a "science" behind it?  i have a zillion different foundations sitting around on my vanity because i've never found one that was compeletly perfect.  i never thought of mixing some of them together...love the idea...but i wouldn't know where to start._

 
Pretty much trial and error. I knew each one was off by something different and figured that they'd counteract each others faults to make it perfect.


----------

